# Is this good enough for USC?



## John  Tanner (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm not asking about portfolio, but do you think I have the technical skill to get in? I'm not going to lie I am .2 points away from USC's GPA standard, but with that aside what are your opinions? I know this will most likely not be good enough, I have a long way to go, and a LOT to learn. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OaVG0C4Ka9o


----------

